# Taji Forms and Style Questions



## BillK (Feb 10, 2016)

I know I seem to be asking a lot of questions, and I thank everyone for their input. I know very little of the Chinese arts, thus I rely heavily on those with more knowledge than I. With that being said, I still seek a place to train. Honestly, I feel like a woman tryin figure out which pair of shoes to buy (no offense). So, the is a place I could train, still two hours away from me, that offers a plethora of options, one being both Yang and Chen Taji. On Master Ling's website he list Yang style form # whatever and Chen style form # whatever. Are this numbered forms just a section of the 108 complete form? Also, some are listed as "traditional, national, competition, old way" etc. Any insight to offer as to the meanings? Thanks in advance! Here is his site.
Ling's Oriental Martial Arts


----------



## BillK (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is Master Ling performing form 56. From what little I know, I assume this is a Chen Taji form given the quicker movements?


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 10, 2016)

I always get a little cautious when a school offers a long list of styles, especially when one person is teaching them all.  Often the instruction lacks depth as people try to do too much and spread themselves too thin.  The students end up collecting styles and collecting forms, without really getting good at any of it.

That's my word of caution.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2016)

BillK said:


> . Honestly, I feel like a woman tryin figure out which pair of shoes to buy (no offense). S



If there's ever any doubt about which shoes to buy, it's easy...we buy them all!  You can never have too many shoes.

However we do try each pair on for fit, suitability and style, you could do worse than do this too. Visit them all, see what fits and what suits you. See if you get on with the instructors, see if you enjoy the training...whatever style you end up with.


----------



## mograph (Feb 10, 2016)

In my opinion:

the number of moves is sometimes open to interpretation: "is that two moves or one?" 

I wouldn't frame a 108-move set as "complete." It just has more moves in it and may be a slight variant on an earlier 85-move set. 

If somebody studies a shorter set, but is able to internalize the principles, he'd be better off than someone who memorizes the choreography of a longer set, but without internalizing the principles. I recommend starting with a shorter set while learning principles, so learning a longer one later would be easier.
As for the 41, 83: Chen stylists may correct me, but those are probably the "first routine" and "second routine." 

From what I've read, the national form is a bit of a mish-mosh of different styles, assembled without much attention to consistency, continuity, principles, and so on. I'd avoid it.
If it were me going there, I'd study traditional Yang; or I'd study Chen old, then Chen new.
I'd worry about sword after getting some principles down in a bare-hand set.
To me, your main concern at this point is: study trad Yang or study Chen. 

As Tez3 wrote, visit and try. You won't be ruined if you try one program then switch.
Here's an article:
http://www.chentaijigb.co.uk/articles/CXX-Laojia-Xinjia.pdf

Let's see what the other folks on the board have to say.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2016)

BillK said:


> Here is Master Ling performing form 56. From what little I know, I assume this is a Chen Taji form given the quicker movements?




Watch his hands

Now watch the hands of these guys

Chen Zhenglei: 18 form






Chen Xiaowang 19 form






Pick any video on YouTube by Chen Zhenglei or Chen Xiaowang and compare.


----------



## mograph (Feb 10, 2016)

BillK said:


> ... I assume this is a Chen Taji form given the quicker movements?


The move between 1:10 and 1:13 is distinctive to Chen: "Buddha's Warrior Attendant Pounds Mortar." (at least, that's one translation of Jin Gang Dao Dui)


----------



## ChenAn (Feb 10, 2016)

Chen 56 is contemporary competition form 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillK (Feb 10, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> I always get a little cautious when a school offers a long list of styles, especially when one person is teaching them all.  Often the instruction lacks depth as people try to do too much and spread themselves too thin.  The students end up collecting styles and collecting forms, without really getting good at any of it.
> 
> That's my word of caution.


Honestly, I was thinking something along those lines.


----------



## BillK (Feb 10, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> If there's ever any doubt about which shoes to buy, it's easy...we buy them all!  You can never have too many shoes.
> 
> However we do try each pair on for fit, suitability and style, you could do worse than do this too. Visit them all, see what fits and what suits you. See if you get on with the instructors, see if you enjoy the training...whatever style you end up with.


Kudos to responding with your own shoe analogies.  And thanks for the advice.


----------



## dojomart.com (Mar 5, 2016)

BillK said:


> Kudos to responding with your own shoe analogies.  And thanks for the advice.



Don't know where this is of use?

How to Choose the Best Shoes for Martial Arts - Dojo Mart

Anyway hope you managed to get a decent pair.


----------



## greytowhite (Mar 5, 2016)

Having learned a bit of Chen in the past I would be a little skeptical of the guy's skill. His performance in the video shows very disconnected movement.


----------

